# HoCustoms decals warning



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I ordered decals from HoCustom in early July. PayPal the payment from his email total on July 5th. Wait and wait... no decals. I email him and he emails back "What decals did I order"? So I email him the list that I had ordered. He says OK will get them shortly. I had to email the list at least 6 times. Still no decals....email again...he blames his decal maker (which I now know is Patto)...and then goes on vacation. Comes back on August 8th. I emailed him yesterday about my decals. I get an email today asking what my order was. THIS GUY REALLY STINKS AT DOING BUSINESS AND I WOULD ADVISE NOT ORDERING FROM HIM!!!!!!!! Make me wonder where he gets his Nascar bodies???? 

Sorry for the rant...but these type of merchants really make me go "WHAT THE @##*???????"

Jerry


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would put in a claim with paypal and get my money back.

Question: if you know he was getting them for Pattos, why not just deal with Pattos directly? You would have had the decals inside two weeks. 

I think this guy has a rep for this kinda of thing


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I didn't find out til someone posted here that he got decals from Pattos. The order ws already placed. There won't be another.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jerry,
Just like VJ said, open a claim with paypal, its not that hard and you will get your decals or get a refund, and fast.

been there, done it myself, works great.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I had problems with him in the past.. he sucks... I tried my best to let everyone know about him.. 

Wes


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought you were going to warn not to use decal solution on his decals because it causes the colors to bleed. I have had good luck with that seller, and got plenty of freebies also. J


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When someone is giving a lot of freebies you know you're paying too much for the stuff you purchase.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Jerry and other HobbyTalk users,

I know a local guy here in the Detroit area (Howell, MI) that does decals for all scales including HO, 1:43, 1:32, 1:24 and 1:18. He can make what ever you want and he also has a list of decals in-stock. His name is Jerry Smith and his web site is http://www.topenddecals.com

These are not plain old decals made on a inkjet printer, they are printed on professional ALPS printer. He did some special decals for me and he did more than what I asked for. Give him a try and see what happens.

Jeff


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

site bookmarked - ty Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Book Marked it too.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Book Marked it too.


here too. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for hooking us up!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Got an email today. Looks like I might finally get my decals. We shall see.

Jerry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> Got an email today. Looks like I might finally get my decals. We shall see.
> 
> Jerry


yeah one time it took him a month to mail me one set of decal!! 

Wes


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

What is his Epay User ID so we know who to avoid?

Thanks


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> What is his Epay User ID so we know who to avoid?
> 
> Thanks


epay id: cheerios43stp


Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Big Time Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been looking for someone who can make some custom decals ho scale. Sweet! "bobhch" in fancy writting Gold (or White) backing with black letters....oh boy!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Jerry and other HobbyTalk users,
> 
> I know a local guy here in the Detroit area (Howell, MI) that does decals for all scales including HO, 1:43, 1:32, 1:24 and 1:18. He can make what ever you want and he also has a list of decals in-stock. His name is Jerry Smith and his web site is http://www.topenddecals.com
> 
> ...


Jeff
Is this the guy that did your AutoFest slides as your backup plan in case pad printing was going to take too long on the t-jet?

I'd like to try his stuff if you don't mind to see how good the quality is for future reference. Do you mind sending me a sample? I have tried my own on an inkjet with some great results and some down right horrid results. It's not as easy as it sounds especially printing on the "clear" paper.

Many thanks


----------

